# Rita, Debs and Astor - 3xrabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 3
Sex: Female.
Age(s): Debs (the mother) is 3 years, and her daughters are 2 years.
Name(s): Debs, Rita and Astor.
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet.
Reason for rehoming: They came from a home where the previous owners had moved out, leaving the rabbits behind. They came to us with 3 other rabbits who all had very long nails and showed signs of neglect.
Will the group be split: They would like a home together.
Other: Debs is the mother of Rita and Astor, she is the laid back girl who likes to watch the world go by. The two daughter are more playful and inquisitive









Rita (left) Debs (middle) and Astor


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I had the room for more bunnies. They are beautiful. Hope they find a new forever home soon.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Georgeous, wish i had the room. hope they find a new home very soon x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This lovely trio is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The girls are loving this nice weather 

Here is a little video;

Debs, Rita and Astor need a home! - YouTube


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely ladies are still waiting for a home.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If they havn't got a home in the next few weeks, I may have someone for them.
She has just moved house and needs to get a shed and run built (aswell as all the other things that come with moving) but she is very interested.

*Heidi*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> If they havn't got a home in the next few weeks, I may have someone for them.
> She has just moved house and needs to get a shed and run built (aswell as all the other things that come with moving) but she is very interested.
> 
> *Heidi*


Great  Just pass on my contact details and ask her to contact me when she is ready.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Great  Just pass on my contact details and ask her to contact me when she is ready.


Yes, I will do  Out of curiosity, are they Dwarf Lop size or more Frenchie size, they look big?
I'm sure if these girls are lucky enough to have a home by then, you will have some others suitable


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yes, I will do  Out of curiosity, are they Dwarf Lop size or more Frenchie size, they look big?
> I'm sure if these girls are lucky enough to have a home by then, you will have some others suitable


They are dwarf lop size


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> They are dwarf lop size


OK, thankyou


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I will tell the lady who is interested, see if she has her shed yet


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This family is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here waiting for a home.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

not the news I was hoping for, they are so beautiful. 

I wish I could have more, these gils would be top of my list.

*Heidi*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These rabbits are still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These beautiful girls are still waiting for a home


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful buns, but we are sadly full.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish I had the room for them but we are full until I can get my new shed built. They are seriously beautiful bunnies, I really hope they find their loving forever home very soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This is so sad - they are beautiful.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

They are so lovely, but I don't think they would enjoy the boat journey here.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This family are still in rescue


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i really wish i could help but i just dont have the room for 3 more atm.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It breaks my heart to see these girls still here, I am trying my best to find someone for them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't believe these gorgeous girls are still to find a forever home  I really hope someone snaps them up soon! 

We have a gorgeous young trio at the SAA, but I've seen how people are put off by the possibility of having 3- I hope they don't wait as long as Debs, Astor and Rita, the poor little ladies!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We have 3 trios - they are real characters, and a bundle of laughs to watch. A real pleasure to own.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

To anyone out there who is considering giving Rita, Debs and Astor a home -I can highly recommend owning a trio - it's lovely to see 2 well bonded buns together, but our trios are absolutely hilarious. They seem to be much more mischievous - I suppose there is safety in numbers.

We have 2 trios inside. One discovers something, then the rest of the mob comes. Open a door, move one out of the way - and the otheer 2 sneak past. Humans don't stand a chance!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cant understand why these gorgeous buns are still in rescue!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Cant understand why these gorgeous buns are still in rescue!


me either, i really wish i had the room


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These ladies came to us in April and went to a new home this weekend


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is such great news!!! They really needed it didnt they, bless them x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is wonderful news. I hope they are very happy in their new home.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

thats brilliant!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

That's great news.
I hope they enjoy their new home


----------

